# Inspecting new paint job



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello,
I have paid £2500 for a complete inside out paint job on a classic mini. It took me agers to pick a sprayer and I'm 100% sure I have picked correct.

Saturday morning is the big reveal what should I be looking for. Just don't want to hand over the cash without feeling I've looked at it properly.

The company work on very expensive classic Aston Martins so finger crossed there are no issues.

Thanks


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

If it was me I would spend all day looking at it from every conceivable angle.
If you miss something you will be hard pressed to prove it was there before you took it away.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Where to start?!?

Check everything, at least spend an hour, preferably inside.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

dholdi said:


> If it was me I would spend all day looking at it from every conceivable angle.
> If you miss something you will be hard pressed to prove it was there before you took it away.


It does not matter how long you look at it if you do not know what to look for.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Ultra Detail said:


> It does not matter how long you look at it if you do not know what to look for.


And your useful suggestions for what to look for are......


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Poor prep ie sanding marks
Grease spots 
Dry back
Low spots
High spots
Basecoat faults
Solvent boil
Chips/ damage
Rub through
Peel
Tape edges
Over spray 
Thin areas not covered with basecoat or clearcoat 

:thumb:


----------



## Ashtray (Jan 14, 2014)

Nothing like a good day detailing to find any faults you'll never know a motor until you give it a good clean


----------



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

Slammedorion said:


> Poor prep ie sanding marks
> Grease spots
> Dry back
> Low spots
> ...


How would I see each of these defects? What would they show as?
Thanks


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

There's no way I could explain it all tbh
It's just stuff I deal with daily as its part of my job
If you don't know what your looking at its never really gonna bug you
If it looks OK to you when you pick it up that's all that matters
£2500 respray won't be perfect... But should be a half decent job

Unfortunately for me I can see it all...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Or you could pay a pro detailer to look at the finished work? But that would cost you his time, but could save you some headaches in the future.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Having had so many paint jobs done of all different prices and types over the years . I would expect a beautiful job which has no significant issues. 
However it will not be perfect , there will be many small imperfections . Things like if window rubbers and panels were removed will play a key part in this. If rubbers weren't removed, look for dry spots and overspray, if they were then look for damage where they have been put back in. 

Overall though i would look for an overall excellent finish with nothing standing out. I would expect the doors, bonnet and tailgate to have been removed and the the door shuts given proper attention. 

As mentioned in other comments £2500 is alot of money but people pay alot more. A friend of mine paid 10k to change the colour of his Ferrari, job is absolutely stunning but it would be easy to find tons of imperfections.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Trying to teach someone to suddenly become a 'fault finder' in a field where only experience counts is, I'm afraid, impossible over the internet.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

There can be imperfections in any job, as long as nothing stands out and looks acceptable I would be happy. Only the painter will know of any issues which they will keep to themselves depending how bad it is


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ashtray said:


> Nothing like a good day detailing to find any faults you'll never know a motor until you give it a good clean


That is so very true :thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

So how was it?
Any pics?


----------



## Carvell (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm happy, not the best camera and the car isn't clean, any slight mark I noticed was just dust


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Job looks awesome , now for the hard part, putting it back together without damaging it !


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks well enough :thumb:


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks very smart, please post pictures when it's all back together.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Looking good but for 2500 on a tiny mini would expect no less


----------

